# Flush fitment for MK4?



## dkell426 (Sep 15, 2007)

I picked up a set of 18x8 et44 6 slots for my MK4 with 205/40's. I am trying to figure out the best adapter size for a "flush" fitment all around. I have looked through the mk4 Q&A thread but haven't really found any similar offsets for a static drop. Last year my car was in the 23.5 range in the front, 23.75 range in the rear. The info I have found on these wheels is that people have run 20mm all around while on air. If I were to do 20mm all around, final offset of et24, would the fronts be closer to the fenders than the rears at that height? Sorry for another offset question but I have been looking and trying to figure it out since I got the wheels, I just need a little help before I pull the trigger and drop the cash for adapters. 

Last season I had c5's, 17x8.5 et23 in the fronts, 18x9.5 et26 in the rear. I tried to use that as a baseline but cannot figure it out with the wider widths. :banghead:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp 

I can tell you with those tires you're going to want something around et20 for the front and something like et12 for the rear


----------



## dkell426 (Sep 15, 2007)

Really? The tires have very little stretch. I'm going to test fit this weekend to see what I can come up with.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.willtheyfit.com

Run 205/40s.

Use that site as a reference. It's very helpful.


----------

